# Renting apartment, what should I beware of??



## ellej_d

I am renting an apartment in Albenga, Liguria for 3 months. What cost can I expect for utilities? How do they calculate this? I have been given an apartment cost plus 10% agents fees - is this usual. Any help and advice would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------

